# Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?



## Annett (6. Dez. 2013)

Hallo Chatnasen,

was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir uns am 2. Advent gegen 20 Uhr einfach nur so zum vorweihnachtlichen Schnacken im Chat treffen, also ohne Themenvorgabe?

Unter Umständen müsstet Ihr dann direkt über die Seite teichforum.net in den Chat kommen, da Joachim einen erneuten Versuch unternehmen wird, das Forum auf unseren neuen Server umzuziehen.

Der Chat läuft zum Glück seit Ewigkeiten unter teichforum.net und jetzt bereits auf dem neuen Server. 


Also, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Michael H (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?*

Wäre dabei ......


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?*

Nabend all
Wenn ich es einrichten kann , bin ich auch dabei !
Aber wie geht´s ? 
Unter http://www.teichforum.net/ im Browser geht nüschts !
:help


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?*

 Prima


@ Andre

Das kommt dann, wenn es soweit ist.
Joachim muss ja keine Seite dorthin basteln, wenn hier im Forum alles beim Alten bleiben sollte und der Chat wie üblich über den Button oben zu erreichen ist... es ist halt noch nicht raus, ob der Umzug dieses WE nun endlich über die Bühne geht. 

Wir sind von unserem Hoster nur noch genervt....


----------



## Carlo (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?*

Hi Michael,

zu deiner Signatur......

das Grün ist ........entweder....


1.) ein Frosch

2.) Gras

3.) ein Beck's



Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Patrick K (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?*

oder ein Eichbaum Ureich 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Einfach nur ein (vorweihnachtlicher) Chatabend?*

Hallo

Ich schieb den Thread mal wieder hoch.....

Wie wär es bei nächsten Chat Abend mit dem Thema Boden/Pflanzen Filter ....

Da ich ja vorhaben einen zu bauen , und mir die letzen Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen habe , Beiträge dazu zu suchen , und LEIDER nicht nur Gute gelesen habe , oder andersrum zu 90 % gelesen habe das es Schei...e ist einen Bodenfilter an einem Koiteich zu installieren , würde mich das Thema sehr intressieren .

P.S. : Carlo und Patrick , ich will aber kein Grün im Teich ....


----------

